# First fly



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Well it's not really my first fly but it's my first fly tied in my new condo on the Lower Laguna Madre. By the time I finished unpacking and admiring my waterfront view I decided what the heck lets whip a fly out and well here the finished product, I call him the Vito after a local baitshop who refers to their shrimp as Don Vito(jumbo shrimp) and Vito( normal-small shrimp) hope y'all enjoy and support your local fly shop! 


-Vince


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Mighty nice.

If it looked any more lifelike . . . . I'd be getting out the cocktail sauce


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

is the loop on the tail part of the tying process for these shrimp or is it a stabilizer for the shrimp? just curious it seems like it would catch a lot of grass.


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Joe T said:


> is the loop on the tail part of the tying process for these shrimp or is it a stabilizer for the shrimp? just curious it seems like it would catch a lot of grass.


It's a bit of both, it gives the fly more stability when it lands and it also gives the shrimp a realistic look. They are slow sinking even with some -.35 wire strand which gives them a fast stripping retrieve. Haven't had the tail catch much grass at all really.


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Underwater view of the vito


----------

